# Post your Technology Bookmarks List



## Commonmind (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay, so it's reaching a bit, I know, but we've got to fill up this brand new forum somehow.

Here's my list (there's far too many to list them all, but these are the ones I check on a daily basis):

Revision3
3dGameMan: Forums
AVS Forum - Home
Performance PC
Newegg
Ultimate AV
AnandTech:
3dGameMan.com 
The TWiT Netcast Network with Leo Laporte
Tom's Hardware
PS3 Fanboy
Engadget
Joystiq
Gear Up's Page on 1UP.com
Kotaku
Ars Technica
The Escapist : Zero Punctuation
Digg / All News & Videos
Pro Home Digital forums
Maximum PC
Fark
Colorware
ORB - World of Performance
Adventure Gamers : Reviews
Level Up
Gamasutra
SQUARE ENIX MEMBERS
Gfaqs 
L.U.E. 
IGN 
1UP 
GameSpot 
GameTrailers 
FilePlanet 
Magic Box
Mjr. Nelson 
Woot 
I HAVE TO HAVE THAT 
Second Act Great Deal of the Day
The Perfect Vision - High Performance Home Theater


----------



## Lenny (Jun 2, 2008)

All the ones that you _check on a daily basis_?! Do you sleep, man?

Out of those, I check:

IGN 
1UP 
GameSpot 
GameTrailers

I'll follow links to Engadget from Gmail, and Kotaku and Joystiq from the odd games site. And I've visited a few of the sites from Google searches.

Ones you don't have on your list that I check:

PSU
Scan, Aria (UK versions of Newegg)
Geekologie

And those that I get e-mails from:

CNET
ZDNet
Tech Republic
AnchorDesk

Other than that, I've got the odd *AnandTech* review (8800GT), and a few reviews of the *Asus Striker II Extreme* mobo and Coo*lermaster Stacker 830 Evolution* (nVidia edition) case from various sites.

Oh, and ComputerActive (a basic PC mag). And mustn't forget Tech Support Guy - forums for tehc help. It's occasionally fun to go on and see what problems people are having.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 2, 2008)

I blame it on my obsessive-compulsiveness. I've totally compartmentalized my day. I check each one, reading only the stories I'm interested in and moving on very quickly. I never allow myself to veg too long. Unless I'm here, of course...

(Edit: I like the layout of that last site you listed; I especially like the Jargon Buster.)


----------



## Lenny (Jun 2, 2008)

*ComputerActive*?

Although it's somewhat basic, it is interesting. They've got some good downloads, and they sometimes have some really good articles and workshops. And yes, the Jargon Buster is a nice feature (particularly if you need to explain something to a technophobe).


----------



## Overread (Jun 3, 2008)

hmm only 2 from me 
Gamspot has already been mentioned so:
GamersHell.com - Largest Independent VideoGaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
I view this site mainly as it tends to get 2 updates a day (least in the UK its like that ) and also deals with a lot of non-mainstream games and fan works - as well as having a good downloading section!

Computer Hope Forum - Index
If chrons can't help ye with a problem with your computer here will - fast and accurate advice here


----------



## Lenny (Jun 3, 2008)

And another one from me: AppHit. A brilliant site for free programs and their updates. The Update Checker is well worth a download.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jun 3, 2008)

Dang! you got most of 'em.

For computer tech;
XtremeSystems Forums - Powered by vBulletin

techPowerUp! Forums - Powered by vBulletin

For four wheel drives;

Pirate4x4.Com Bulletin Board - Powered by vBulletin

JeepForum.com - Jeep & Off-Road Discussion Community

for game mods;

Games and mods development for PC XBOX Playstation Nintendo - Mod DB

Enjoy!


----------



## daisybee (Jun 3, 2008)

Not very technical myself-but as I appreciate the new section for I am always looking for help solving issues (thanks Lenny for your efforts btw to get the subforum going) I check the following nearly every day:

SourceForge.net: Welcome to SourceForge.net

and 

Find Open Source Alternatives to commercial software | Open Source Alternative - osalt.com


mainly just to see what projects and new stuff is out there. 

I tend to scan cnet when I have a problem, nearly always find an answer too.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 3, 2008)

Good ol' XS. I haven't been there or to Hard[OCP] in a while. I'd probably feel totally out of place if I attempted to join in those communities again.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jun 3, 2008)

Some of the oldies are dieing off, SysOpt for example is nearly dead.  Haven't been to Hard[OCP] for a year or more.

Amazingly its many of the same basic solutions with different chips and newer products.

Enjoy!


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 3, 2008)

I think there was a different culture in the "old days" than there is now. Of course, things always change, but as hardware manufacturers have made it easier and more accessible for anyone to overclock the whole hardware enthusiast camp has gotten a bit diluted. That probably sounds elitist, but it's not that; I just don't find there to be any challenge in it anymore, and I think the same goes for most of the older crowd.

(I think we've had this conversation before, lol)

So, on topic: uhm...check out...er...Hack This Site!


----------



## mosaix (Jun 3, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> I think there was a different culture in the "old days" than there is now. Of course, things always change, but as hardware manufacturers have made it easier and more accessible for anyone to overclock the whole hardware enthusiast camp has gotten a bit diluted. That probably sounds elitist, but it's not that; I just don't find there to be any challenge in it anymore, and I think the same goes for most of the older crowd.
> 
> (I think we've had this conversation before, lol)
> 
> So, on topic: uhm...check out...er...Hack This Site!



"_We believe everyone should have free access to all information._"

Does that include my bank account?


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is my list of tech sites that I use when ordering a new techy something-or-other:

Ebuyer - Cheap Computers, Laptops, Digital Cameras, TVs & more!
PC Nextday (sorry to all my fellow USA 'uns)
Saverstore.com â€“ Computers, Hardware, Components, Displays, Software, Electronics, Photo, Mobiles, Aries PC + more
HotUKDeals - Deals - All
MyMemory.com - Memory Cards for Mobile Phones & Digital Cameras

And some others:

What Is My IP Address? - Bandwidth Speed Test Page
InterfaceLIFT



Oh, and another great site for digital cameras and memory and USB disks and the like: 7dayshop.com - Online shopping made easy !


----------

